# DFDS What is Classified as aCar?



## nicvan0

I am about to book a ferry with DFDS. We have VWt4. DFDS have a catergory of high car which is up to 2.5 metres high and up to 5 metres in length, which is a bit cheaper than a motorhome fare, and is presumeably eligible for special offers applying to car+4. Our van fits well within these dimensions, so do you think we would get away with being a tall car for ferry purposes?


----------



## rosalan

....... 'er ask them?

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi and welcome, why not ring DFDS and ask as it's not something many members on here might know about, and a guess is not something you need on that one, but it does sound reasonable.


----------



## nicvan0

Yea. I realise I could ring them. I just thought they'd be bound to say it came under the motorhome category so they could charge me more. I s'pose i was wondering if anyone had "got away" with using this ruse.


----------



## rosalan

....... 'er ask them?

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nicvan0 said:


> Yea. I realise I could ring them. I just thought they'd be bound to say it came under the motorhome category so they could charge me more. I s'pose i was wondering if anyone had "got away" with using this ruse.


I see, just ask about the T4, if the answer is yes, then ask about it being a camper.


----------



## rosalan

....... 'er ask them?

Alan


----------



## listerdiesel

Surely this comes purely as a dimensional matter? not what the vehicle is used for.

A T4 could be a van, a camper, a minibus and so on. All DFDS are interested in is the space on the deck that it takes up, not what you do with the interior.

The Discovery comes into that category when we go on Stena, because of the height.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong

listerdiesel said:


> Surely this comes purely as a dimensional matter? not what the vehicle is used for.
> 
> A T4 could be a van, a camper, a minibus and so on. All DFDS are interested in is the space on the deck that it takes up, not what you do with the interior.
> 
> The Discovery comes into that category when we go on Stena, because of the height.
> 
> Peter


I would support Peter's opinion. The height is relevant as to whether you will fit on the lower car-only deck and the length as to how much deck space you occupy.

If we are correct there seems to be no danger in checking with DFDS for peace of mind.

Geoff


----------



## 1302

Our Autosleeper Trooper VW T4 was classed as a car when we took it to France but I cant remember who we travelled with. I did once have to argue that it was a car for the purposes of the M6 toll - the attenant radioed the gaffer who asked if we were the vehicle holding up the queue and then suggeded that he charge me as a car..


----------



## 1302

Our Autosleeper Trooper VW T4 was classed as a car when we took it to France but I cant remember who we travelled with. I did once have to argue that it was a car for the purposes of the M6 toll - the attenant radioed the gaffer who asked if we were the vehicle holding up the queue and then suggeded that he charge me as a car..


----------



## Glasandra

A couple of years ago I queried with LD Lines, who are now DFDS partners, as to why our high top T4 was charged more as a 'motorhome' than it would have been as booked as a 'minibus/van' with the same dimensions. 

Not only did I get a refund of the difference I also got a very nice apology for the anomoly. Worth a punt asking, surely, to make sure.


----------



## Glasandra

A couple of years ago I queried with LD Lines, who are now DFDS partners, as to why our high top T4 was charged more as a 'motorhome' than it would have been as booked as a 'minibus/van' with the same dimensions. 

Not only did I get a refund of the difference I also got a very nice apology for the anomoly. Worth a punt asking, surely, to make sure.


----------



## metblue

*dfds*

By brother has a T4 and when we went to France in June booked as "Hi car" and had no problems on either direction !! he was parked alongside a new V8 range rover, it did not look much bigger !!
Has done this on the Eurotunnel and on Brittany ferries too with no questions.


----------



## nicholsong

1302 said:


> Our Autosleeper Trooper VW T4 was classed as a car when we took it to France but I cant remember who we travelled with. I did once have to argue that it was a car for the purposes of the M6 toll - the attenant radioed the gaffer who asked if we were the vehicle holding up the queue and then suggeded that he charge me as a car..


A VW T5 on the M6 Toll is treated as a van because their criteria is whether the bodywork, measured above the centre of the front axle, is less or more than 1.3m. I am sure they picked that height to catch quite a few. However if you take passengers into the Services you get a free voucher for the toll.

Geoff


----------



## Stanner

listerdiesel said:


> Surely this comes purely as a dimensional matter? not what the vehicle is used for.
> 
> A T4 could be a van, a camper, a minibus and so on. All DFDS are interested in is the space on the deck that it takes up, not what you do with the interior.
> 
> The Discovery comes into that category when we go on Stena, because of the height.
> 
> Peter


That is exactly what DFDS will tell you.

When there was a thread a while ago about a DFDS special offer which stated it was "for cars up to 2.35m in height". Yet some on here claimed to have had it confirmed as for "motorhomes" I DID ask DFDS the question.

"Is this offer available to motorhomes?"

This is the answer I received......................


> Good Afternoon,
> Thank you for your email.
> The E13SBO offer is for cars up to 2.35m in height. Vehicles over this height are not included in this offer, unfortunately. I have tried to replicate the price that some of your forum members have said they have for their motorhomes but I only get the message "No departures found given the criteria." when attempting to use the offer code.
> The terms and conditions on the email that advertises the offer code state:
> *20% discount applies to Economy fares only. Book by 14/01/13 for travel between 07/01 â€" 20/12/13 incl. Offer code E13EBO must be used when booking. Offer is valid for a car and up to 4 people or motorcycle/motorcycle + sidecar/trailer combination and up to 2 people. Not available for other vehicle types. Supplements apply for additional passengers. Offer is valid on either the Dover-Dunkirk or Dover-Calais routes. A £10 amendment charge applies to changes made for each crossing (outward and return), in addition to any increase in the fare price. A £20 supplement applies to bookings made on the day of travel. Offers are subject to limited availability and valid for new bookings only. Non-refundable. Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer. A £5 booking fee applies to telephone reservations. DFDS Seaways English Channel terms and conditions apply see website.
> 
> Kind Regards
> UK Channel
> Customer Sales and Service
> -------------------------------------------


So it would seem that if your vehicle fits within the specified dimensions, that is sufficient.
What you call it is irrelevant.


----------

